# Lacanau Ocean



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Has anybody any experience either way of Lacanau Ocean just west of Bordeaux?

Would it be ok for a week in a campsite with family with young kids?

All comments gratefully received 


Thanks

Fitzgill


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dunno, do they give competitive comprehensive quotes for Hymer vans

tony


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry wrong forum

Ain't got a clue how to move it!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Press the report button, easy.

tony


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

fitzgill said:


> Has anybody any experience either way of Lacanau Ocean just west of Bordeaux?
> 
> Would it be ok for a week in a campsite with family with young kids?
> 
> ...


Hi there,

we have stayed here on several occasions :

Les Grand Pins

Have a look at the website. Good kids club. The staff speak French English and German. Our 5 year old loved it last year. The site has access to the beach ( a short walk through a rear gate ). Amazing beach - goes on for miles and is well serviced by lifeguards. There are strong undercurrents here. We tended to play at the beach but swim in the pool at the site. Well maintained site and nice staff. A 15 min walk into the main touristy part of town. The town itself has a small casino supermarket, a traditional butchers and a greengrocer. Good selection of bars and cafes on "the main drag". Nearest large supermarket is a Super U back in Lacanau itself.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

We stayed at Grand Pins too last August. We pre-booked the site as we were staying in the school hols and have an 11 year old boy; stayed for four nights in all. Never used the pool at all as the beach is so close. You can hire surfboards etc on the site and book lessons etc if you need too. If you use the pool they are very strict about "budgie smugglers"- defo no bermudas etc. Although the site was very busy and full, there was a good mix of tents/caravans/campers/statics. We managed to get a pitch adjacent to the forest- we saw deer within 20-30 metres of the boundary fence. Well recommended although we only went for the proxmity to the beach. The currents can be quite strong but the lifeguards have a flag system and will clear the sea if it is dangerous- we had one day out of the four when it was "inadvisable" to go in the sea


----------

